# Uber Whatsit #107



## 480sparky (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Jul 19, 2012)

Uh.Oh.  This is gonna be hard...

Actually, I think it IS hard. Something hard. Metal. With salt on it.


----------



## nmoody (Jul 19, 2012)

a whet stone?


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 20, 2012)

hmmm, graphite?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe the lid of a salt shaker?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Jul 20, 2012)

Eraser?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 20, 2012)

OHHH, Sparky......you need to come tell us how wildly inaccurate these guesses all are, so we can come up with NEW wildly inaccurate guesses....


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, you are correct........ it IS metal.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hammer


----------



## cguron (Jul 20, 2012)

1. Looks like a sharp piece of metal, of which the sharp edge has been cropped out. Is this part of a blade from your garage or shaving razor or something similar?
2. Is this layered metal deposited on a printed circut board. You do have two types of material; one is sure metal other plastic or a resin.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2012)

There's nothing 'cropped out' of the image.  It's just black, that's all.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

Pencil lead?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## cguron (Jul 23, 2012)

1. roof shingle from the US Midwest?
2. broken asphalt pavement?
3. formed asphalt rich in sand?

I will have to agree with others that your "Uber" category is getting harder and harder. Keep them coming!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## EDL (Jul 23, 2012)

Can't be asphalt, he said it was metal in an earlier post....and I have no idea what it is either.

Looks like cast iron maybe.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 23, 2012)

Pepper grinder?


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jul 24, 2012)

Nail?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> Nail?





Oooooooh...... so close!


----------



## Animaniac888 (Jul 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Animaniac888 said:
> 
> 
> > Nail?
> ...



Bolt, nut or screw?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 24, 2012)

hammar head?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2012)

Animaniac888 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Animaniac888 said:
> ...


----------



## EDL (Jul 24, 2012)

Insane!  LOL!  Love it though!


----------

